# The governors of states



## steppenwolf

ok how are they doing? California is a joke, south Dakota is great i hear..wa state is a joke Oregon is a joke

enough about trump.. we know he will win 

4 more years


----------



## Johnny b

This is no joke.

Trump lies.
And Americans die.

Trumpism is an unmasked death cult.


----------



## steppenwolf

obama and Hillary lied and people died


----------



## steppenwolf

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/wa...ed-apples-to-wildfire-victims-regrets-mistake and its also illegal and he got 1 % in his stupid run for president

*Washington Gov. Jay Inslee gives maggot-infested apples to wildfire victims, regrets 'mistake'*
*Douglas County said apple maggots are a "serious pest" that could have "dire consequences" for local orchard owners*


----------



## steppenwolf

Johnny b said:


> This is no joke.
> 
> Trump lies.
> And Americans die.
> 
> Trumpism is an unmasked death cult.


do you have republican or trump supporting friends or neighbors? how do you treat each other? i ask this to "friends"on facebook and they deflect

the dems friends seemed to have stopped calling

the dems i know or heard about it town suck punch people get in fights snarl and name call

i dont know who is worse but i dont get much good vibe off dems,,but maybe i do and take it for granted,,they dont seem to discuss much they just name call and call me racist and stomp off


----------



## Johnny b

steppenwolf said:


> obama and Hillary lied and people died


You have lied and people have died.
So?

I didn't vote for either one and probably wouldn't vote for you either


----------



## Johnny b

steppenwolf said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/politics/wa...ed-apples-to-wildfire-victims-regrets-mistake and its also illegal and he got 1 % in his stupid run for president
> 
> *Washington Gov. Jay Inslee gives maggot-infested apples to wildfire victims, regrets 'mistake'
> Douglas County said apple maggots are a "serious pest" that could have "dire consequences" for local orchard owners*


Thank goodness I don't live in the State of Washington.

I do like apples, however.
I prefer Galas.

I wonder if Trump would apologize for such a serious mistake, considering all the Covid-19 deaths he's responsible for but blames on everyone else?


----------



## Johnny b

steppenwolf said:


> do you have republican or trump supporting friends or neighbors? how do you treat each other? i ask this to "friends"on facebook and they deflect
> 
> the dems friends seemed to have stopped calling
> 
> the dems i know or heard about it town suck punch people get in fights snarl and name call
> 
> i dont know who is worse but i dont get much good vibe off dems,,but maybe i do and take it for granted,,they dont seem to discuss much they just name call and call me racist and stomp off


You have 'friends'?

Well isn't that just precious. 

I don't do 'Facebook'. Sorry.
But I usually address you here and point out the errors in your claims. 

Have you ever though about arguing the Earth is flat?



> do you have republican or trump supporting friends or neighbors?


Sure.
We get along.
Most don't make bogus claims around me. (  )
I've even heard some of them say they wish there was a Republican nominee on the Republican ballot. (  )


----------



## steppenwolf

Johnny b said:


> You have lied and people have died.
> So?
> 
> I didn't vote for either one and probably wouldn't vote for you either


 where did i lie? you are just unreal and ......


----------



## Johnny b

steppenwolf said:


> where did i lie? you are just unreal and ......


Your position on Covid-19 is one of the highlights.
(just look at your TSG signature at each post you make.)










Because of the way events have carried out, every person, right up to the President of the United States, that denies/denied the severity of the pandemic caused by the virus, SARS-CoV-2,........ that causes the disease Covid-19,....... is responsible for a portion of the current deaths and life-long impairments by Covid-19.

It's simply too late to claim you made a mistake and were wrong.
You lie. People die.


----------



## Johnny b

Johns Hopkins Covid-19 Map today:










Experts are estimating a total of about 400,000 deaths by the end of this year.

steppenwolf:
You lie and more people die.
Trump does it, too.


----------



## Wino

The direction this nation is headed, I'm thinkin' maggot filled apples may be in the future for many people. Beats starving.


----------



## Johnny b

Wino said:


> The direction this nation is headed, I'm thinkin' maggot filled apples may be in the future for many people. Beats starving.


I'm afraid so.

The concept of being a prepper doesn't seem so outlandish anymore.

https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/05/we-should-all-be-preppers/611074/


----------



## Johnny b

I wonder how most governors will plan around this:










First a promise for a vaccine in October ( before the election ) and now a claim we get it by next April? (maybe)


----------



## steppenwolf

you sorta lie because all the "covid deaths" are old people usually who were sick and covid pushed them to death just like a flu or cold does every year -you aralamist! the economy was going good until dems ruined it

Hispanics like trump at 45% and Muslims maybe at 15% and blacks at maybe 43%

so you scare a lot of people with covid scares... the covid recovery rate for over 70 is like 93% but the libs wont be positive

7 deaths in Taiwan formosa////wow ! im scared and do u know why?reasearch it


----------



## steppenwolf

stuff like this is sort of hidden in you tube


----------



## Johnny b

steppenwolf said:


> you sorta lie because all the "covid deaths" are old people usually who were sick and covid pushed them to death just like a flu or cold does every year -you aralamist! the economy was going good until dems ruined it
> 
> Hispanics like trump at 45% and Muslims maybe at 15% and blacks at maybe 43%
> 
> so you scare a lot of people with covid scares... the covid recovery rate for over 70 is like 93% but the libs wont be positive
> 
> 7 deaths in Taiwan formosa////wow ! im scared and do u know why?reasearch it


Thank you for exposing the real you.

It proves what I've been thinking about your inability to address reality 

Like Trump, you do not value life.

You value wealth.
(How's that working out for you?  )

As far as statistics, well, YouTube rumors 

And your attempt at proving things usually winds up demanding someone research some crazy idea you seem to have, like fearing something in Taiwan ....or posting a YouTube video of some guy working out of a truck and leaving a message he loves Trump and the message is titled "A message for Tim Pool" , a guy I had to google who appears to be another YouTube star LOL!

Irrelevant.


----------



## steppenwolf

your nebulous subtle ad homonym attacks are typical of a modern 2020 lib dem or what ever you are-no inspiration from you Johnny just negative negative negative

so if biden wins what do you want him and kamala or should i say kamala to do? 

more wars likee obama?


----------



## steppenwolf

maybe if your biden is elelcted maybe a libya or Syria will be leveled like obama did and you dems all sleept and watch reruns of the west wing and dreamed of bill clinton or Obama


----------



## Johnny b

steppenwolf said:


> your nebulous subtle ad homonym attacks are typical of a modern 2020 lib dem or what ever you are-no inspiration from you Johnny just negative negative negative
> 
> so if biden wins what do you want him and kamala or should i say kamala to do?
> 
> more wars likee obama?


Did I upset you with reality? 

I'm a never Trumper, dude lol!

Biden only has to be the better choice to get my vote.
He isn't killing America :up:
( That's a positive if it confused you  )


----------



## Johnny b

steppenwolf said:


> maybe if your biden is elelcted maybe a libya or Syria will be leveled like obama did and you dems all sleept and watch reruns of the west wing and dreamed of bill clinton or Obama


Maybe, maybe, maybe......( <yawn> )

Come on man.......post something relevant lol!
At least your previous post showed some imagination


----------



## Johnny b

steppenwolf said:


> .............................................................the economy was going good until dems ruined it
> 
> .......................


Trump is the President, steppenwolf, not someone from the Democrat Party. 
Trump is responsible for much of the destruction from Covid-19. And by his own words, it was intentional. He didn't want anyone to panic as the dying started.
( Some say he didn't want a panic on the stock market. What a fail. And there is a potentional repeat possible as the second wave of Covid-19 approaches. )

Coincidence?
I've often found it hilarious that you make an outrageous claim and the next day or so something like this often pops up in the news:

* Some 3,500 U.S. companies sue over Trump-imposed Chinese tariffs *
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/3-500-u-companies-sue-023200291.html


----------



## Johnny b

steppenwolf said:


> ..........................
> 
> 7 deaths in Taiwan formosa////wow ! im scared and do u know why?reasearch it


Is this why you're scared?










They ( edit: The Taiwanese) seem to be doing something that is unacceptable by many Trump supporters?
Like using common sense and following reasonable safety practices.

Plus, no Clorox cocktails or light bulbs up the fanny


----------



## Johnny b

steppenwolf said:


> ok how are they doing? California is a joke, south Dakota is great i hear..wa state is a joke Oregon is a joke
> 
> enough about trump.. we know he will win
> 
> 4 more years


WOW....time flies and a year goes by......and I think the above post, the first one, is the only reference, vaguely, to State governors.

Trump lost. Major fail all around.

So, how are the governors doing with Covid-19?

* As Cases Spread Across U.S. Last Year, Pattern Emerged Suggesting Link Between Governors' Party Affiliation and COVID-19 Case and Death Numbers *
https://publichealth.jhu.edu/2021/a...filiation-and-covid-19-case-and-death-numbers

And that was just for last year.

This year.........more of the same.
* Republicans risk becoming face of delta surge as key GOP governors oppose anti-covid measures *
https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...9c6862-fa0c-11eb-9c0e-97e29906a970_story.html

And the beat goes on


----------



## Johnny b

This post only seems to fit in one of steppenwoofie's threads....and this one is it because it's about a governor.

* Arizona Governor Says He'd Rather Have a White Nationalist in State Legislature than a Democrat *
https://www.rollingstone.com/politi...ducey-wendy-rogers-white-nationalism-1312690/


----------

